# New Toy.....South Bend Heavy 10



## Tool-in-the-Box (Feb 8, 2015)

So much for not buying anymore machines for myself. I am literally going to have to use a shoe horn to fit this in the shop.

According to the serial # its a 1981 model, 3 1/2' bed. 3 phase with converter. Both dials read to 200. Tailstock ram reads inch & mm.

Included tooling (not all shown).

Taper attachment
Collet rack
Draw bar, sleeve and protector
Enough SB collets to fill the rack
Micro carriage stop
A very rare dial indicator holder for the bed

The machine was out of a school and looks to have seen very little use. Ways are pristine.

I think I may have paid to much but I have yet to see a nicer looking one. Well, at least one that was for sale.
Total cost was 4K but I traded another machine to bring it down to 3K.

The pics aren't great because there wasn't much room in the guys garage. I'm picking it up at the end of the month and will post better pics then.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 8, 2015)

"jawdrop:


:hugethumbzup:


----------



## Hutch (Feb 8, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## ddushane (Feb 9, 2015)

That's awesome, I'm proud for you!

Dwayne


----------



## nightowl499 (Feb 9, 2015)

ddushane said:


> That's awesome, I'm proud for you!
> 
> Dwayne



looks great !


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks guys. Cant wait to get it. First thing I am going to do is replace the wheels with HD leveling pads. I have a set of 4 that I tucked away a few months ago.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Feb 9, 2015)

Jay this is AWESOME!!! 

Wow, I don't know if I've seen an original condition lathe that pretty, wow..  I knew it was a pretty late model...


Bernie


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 9, 2015)

Very nice, that one seems to have all the bells and whistles.:whistle:


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh, wait, now I have to help move it Hyah Hyah Hyah Hyah ...  I actually enjoy moving big machines


----------



## razinman (Feb 11, 2015)

Small boys small toys, Big Guys Big toys.
  Looks like a nice find,  good luck with the restoration!

     KJ


----------

